# Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen tablet and gimp(cursor offset to the accual brush)



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

I just bought a wacom pen tablet input device to use in gimp. The device itself works perfect in all other places and in mouse mode. It work fine in corel painter essentials 3 which is not a very good program it came with the device. I have no clue how to use this program at all. I am very familliar with gimp

I want to use gimp but the problem is this...

The device for one hardly works in the program at ALL! When the cursor is over any window of gimp it stops moving when I try to move it. The second problem is that when It is working and I am in the buffer window the accual cursor is at a way different spot than the acuall brush where the color will be drawn? I hope you can understand what I am talking about. 

I have tryed to configure it in gimp and have no clue what to do?


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you install the proper and the latest wacom drivers from their website? do you have the latest version of gimp? check the settings in the input devices under preferences.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

2.4.6 on gimp latest
5.O8 on Wacom Tabet from website - Came with 5.05

So yes. I will work but I have to more the cursor in and out by taking my pen far above the tablet and moving it out side the Gimp and than back Many times! I Read up on some coding you can do but I don't understand that Stuff.

Here is a Link http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=496958

It is a forum thread?


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

the link says that I will not work in GTK Apps?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like there is a problem with gimp and bamboo. At this time there seems to be no solution for this. 

Once thing you can try, I use the intuos at work. I found that if you uninstall the driver, the pen will still draw and such but it will work like a mouse. Maybe that would work better for you though I doubt it.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

is intros at work another pen tablet? Because I cant get another ore?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

intuos is the next model from the bamboo. I was just suggesting to uninstall bamboo drivers and see if the mouse driver by itself will work better.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the option to use the Pen In mouse mode and that causes the offset from the actual cursor and the brush indicator. But I guess I am just Crap out of luck her so... Thanks Anynays.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry I could not help. Gimp is a great program and I use it all the time. I was considering getting a bamboo for home use but your post put a stop to that.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

No thats okay! Even though the tablet doesn't work in gimp, It is allot of fun!


----------

